# Vampire costume 09



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

I dress almost like that, all the time, love it!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think it is sharp looking. love it. you are going to have to post a picture. i've seen some of your creations before. you always have awesome stuff.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> i think it is sharp looking. love it. you are going to have to post a picture. i've seen some of your creations before. you always have awesome stuff.


Thank you!  I'll post picture but I wont have the full costume till september. But I'll post things as I buy them.


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

I love coat 3... hmm I think I could wear it everyday !!!!!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

That is a great costume.

Can't wait to see a picture of you in it when it's completed!

Wow!


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

That is AWESOME! LOoooOOOooove the look =) Cannot wait to see your pics =)

Word of warning about the contacts though, I've heard (might want to do some research on them) that contacts that completely cover the eye, do not allow the amount of oxygen that your eyes need, to pass through them. So, wearing them for extended periods of time is dangerous to your eye. Like I said, this was something that I had heard on the radio about an actor that was required to wear them for a movie and had major difficulties with them, so you may want to do some research to make sure that it's legit, before you decide to purchase. I figure it's better to be safe than sorry... especially when it comes to your eyes =)


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Love the look, GD. Maybe you can find someone who can teach you how to sew? It would save you tons of money and each piece could be customized just the way you want it. Good sewing machines can be had for less than $100, it's well worth the investment.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Curlgoddess said:


> That is AWESOME! LOoooOOOooove the look =) Cannot wait to see your pics =)
> 
> Word of warning about the contacts though, I've heard (might want to do some research on them) that contacts that completely cover the eye, do not allow the amount of oxygen that your eyes need, to pass through them. So, wearing them for extended periods of time is dangerous to your eye. Like I said, this was something that I had heard on the radio about an actor that was required to wear them for a movie and had major difficulties with them, so you may want to do some research to make sure that it's legit, before you decide to purchase. I figure it's better to be safe than sorry... especially when it comes to your eyes =)


I've done alot of research on them since last October and have personally talked to people who have worn them. They said they were pretty comfortable and are alot easier to use if you wear contacts which i do. but we'll see what happens  and thanks every one else for the nice comments. I'm totally stoked to get this costume together!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Well I don't think anyone will be calling you Edward this year 

It looks awesome! Still be careful with the contacts though. Definitely love the Victorian goth look.*


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

OK, that look oozes 'awesome.' I WANT that last jacket! Ahem, anyway, I am sort of torn between the second and third (not sure what the first looks like in the front, but it is almost too simplistic in that photo provided). I suppose if past experience has shown you tend to burn up in thick costumes - even in the absence of that accursed sunlight - I would recommend the second. Still, the silky material on the shirt might not quite pull it off. Hmm, despite that price, the third jacket seems to pull off the look in the photo best. You could also amp up the metal-quality by replacing those front buttons with brushed steel buttons (or some gothic buttons like these designs:Argoth - gothic Uk goth and Cufflinks, buttons).


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a lot of nice cufflinks there. i like the twilight ones best. but if the shirt is red, scrap the purple buttons.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great idea for a costume! I like the first and second coats the best. I like the second one, but the first one you would be able to use for more than just halloween...


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *Well I don't think anyone will be calling you Edward this year
> COLOR]*




good. I don't need that again. haha


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

GDfreak said:


> I've done alot of research on them since last October and have personally talked to people who have worn them. They said they were pretty comfortable and are alot easier to use if you wear contacts which i do. but we'll see what happens  and thanks every one else for the nice comments. I'm totally stoked to get this costume together!


Oh, good  Glad to hear that you've done your research


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Curlgoddess said:


> Oh, good  Glad to hear that you've done your research


Yeah I did alot. They kind of scared me at first so I read alot of stuff about them and got oppininons from people ACTUALLY have worn them. You'd be suprised that alot of these people that post things online about how they hurt and are uncomfortable have never even worn them. But there are some people who find them uncomfortable. These are people who have eye allergys and the such and people who have never worn contacts. But I think I'll be good. I'm just worried to see how long it will take me to put them in


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Once again Freak, you are my go-to-guy for vampire ideas. One way or another, if it's the last thing I do, I *AM* going to have contacts of some sort to complete my vampire costume. I just can't decide the design. LeStat? Blood red? The totally cool Dracul sclera contacts you linked on?? I just don't know yet. And I love the Victorian Goth look. ( Not sure if I want the metal ) I definitely want Goth, but I'm still deciding between Victorian and a more modern look. I want to keep to a black and silver with red accents color scheme, and have seen a few interesting wigs on line:
Evilene Wig - Sexy Vampire Costume Accessory - Costumes Inc

Super Streak Shag Wig - Vampire Costume Wig - 25% OFF SALE ITEM - Costumes Inc

The retroscopefashions link is great, thanks for posting that! They have some awesome clothes that gave me some great ideas. I'll have to start an OT fund just for my costume!! 

As for your costume, I like the 3rd coat choice. I love the way the hem hangs in the back, and the buckle detail (maybe I _do_ like metal ) Your costume is always fabulous, I can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Love the first wig Hooch! Mixing old with new is always fun to see what you some up with. Here are some links for contacts. The first link is where I got my red one from for last year and the second is where I'm get the Sceleras from
Night Creature Halloween Contacts
Halloween Contacts, Costumes, Masks, and Props at Grimm Brothers | Halloween Contacts and Special Effect Contacts by Gothika
Halloween and Color Contact Lens Specialist
I chose red last year because I wanted that evil Blood thirsty look. I love the lestat contacts to but I think I would have been hit on alot more


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, cool wigs. i like the first gray one and then the second gray one


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Also hooch I like your idea about a fund. haha. But really I need to save money for this (which I'm BAD ast. Maybe $20 set aside at every pay day will be good. lol


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

*updates!*

OK so I decided to get the 3rd jacket. I found it for about $30 cheaper ona another sight. But since my birthday is coming up I'm gunna see if I can get it as a present . I'm sure my family thinks I'm strange that I ask for Halloween items for my Birthday but I'm sure you guys understand. haha! 

As for the shoes I decided I want somewthing Taller. Try about 7 inches taller!! Found these for about $84 with free shipping. I actually like the straps on these.
Demonia Stack 308 - Black PU - Free Shipping & Return Shipping
They'll make me over 6 feet! yes!!

And than the hair. I decided to go with Harajuku style hair. For those of you how are unfamiliar with what Harajuku is, it the Japanese styles that have really crazy hair. Japanese Band Der En Grey is a good example og this. So I found some picture of some ideas. (See attached photos)
The colors will be diffrent but it's going to be something alon the lines of the first ones. Probaly black blue as the main heir color with a huge section of white and than MAnic Panic Vampire Red and Purple Haze streaks
Black & Blue™
Virgin Snow™
Vampire Red&#153;
Purple Haze™
Of course my hair will have to be long and I only have 4 months to grow it... which means...extensions . Yep i said it I'm getting extensions for a month. I was reading about it online and youd be suprised how many guys in Hollywood have extensions to cover up blading. So I'm a little worried/ excited about that. Theres no excaping it though. Since I'm Robin right now at Six Flags I can only grow my hair so long. I could wera a wig but I hate them and it would be hard to fin that style. so theres the costume update! Please feel free to leave your comments or questions!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Shoes kinda remind me of Frankenstein's monster but definitely goth.

I'm partial to black hair, but red for sure would be awesome. I'm not going black for mine, but pretty close with some red streaks.*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *Shoes kinda remind me of Frankenstein's monster but definitely goth.
> 
> I'm partial to black hair, but red for sure would be awesome. I'm not going black for mine, but pretty close with some red streaks.*


My hair is black already. Actually it's blue black but it looks more blue now than black. So I just decided might as well do that. But I think on top I'll have a huge chunk of white and than the red and purple streaks all over. Been looking at extensions and think the best thing to do is to by blonde extensions so I ccan ad the streaks without bleaching them and than dyeing the reaming part to match my actual hair.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*


GDfreak said:



My hair is black already. Actually it's blue black but it looks more blue now than black. So I just decided might as well do that. But I think on top I'll have a huge chunk of white and than the red and purple streaks all over. Been looking at extensions and think the best thing to do is to by blonde extensions so I ccan ad the streaks without bleaching them and than dyeing the reaming part to match my actual hair.

Click to expand...

Putting extensions in is a good idea. I bought some from Ulta
Ulta.com - Easilites - Grape Jelly

They have a small clip that you can cover easily with your own hair. They have a bunch of colors. But if you want to dye any of them definitely get blonde or white if they have. They have more colors in the store if you have one by you. I have black and red.

Here's also if you have a Sally Beauty supply by you, if not you can order (cheaper than Ulta).
Sally - Silver Hi-Lite Long Clip-In Synthetic Hair Extensions

Obviously you can trim these to the length you want.*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the links MrsMyers!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

OK, here's the front runner for the outfit for my vampire costume this year. Decided to go a little Goth/Victorian (I guess you could call it). The jacket has lapels, collar, cuffs and back insert of "blood-red" taffeta, and corset-type lacing up the back. The skirt is just a basic black long skirt, but I like the Victorian feel of the ruffles without a bustle. ('Cause _my_ bustle doesn't need to be made *ANY* bigger, if you catch my drift!  )

Jacket front:

http://www.gloomth.com/images/IMGP7699.jpg

and back:

http://www.gloomth.com/images/IMGP7703.jpg

Skirt:

http://www.gloomth.com/images/glupdate_15_.jpg

And how it looks together:

http://www.gloomth.com/images/107.jpg

I found a tutorial on You-Tube where a woman makes the 'dark circles' under and around her eyes from a red eyeshadow, and uses red glitter on the lids...I'm not describing it very well, but it looks good on. Here's the link if you'd like to see. Note: PLEASE pay no attention to this person's idea of 'fangs'....you'll see what I mean if you watch it.....






The questions I have for you guys are:

What kind of shoes? Clunky Goth? Boots? High heels? Flats?

What kind of hair? My own silver color, or a black long wig, or a black and red as shown in the picture of the complete outfit?

And I am really set on getting contacts. Would blood-red contacts be too much red? Or would the "LeStat" type of pale pale blue be better? I'm so excited to start collecting the pieces and see how they look. Let me know what you think!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh look, she got some grab bag vampire teeth. lol. hooch, it seems i remember you have some nice vampire teeth. okay, i love her lips and eyes. she could have done better on the blood dripping from her mouth. i would vote pale blue for the contacts. your outfit is fabulous. i love love love ruffles. your skirt is fabulous and so is the jacket. for shoes i am thinking clunkey, tie up the front, old fashioned goth.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks, hallo. Yes, I have much better fangs!!! I was sort of leaning toward a clunky tie-up shoe, too. I appreciate your input so much.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, i forgot about your hair. i think someting punk. maybe a wig like david bowie wore in the labrynth. but have it black with a touch of red. i have a couple of wigs like that and they have led lights implanted in the strands of hair. all my haunters go wild about them


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I just looked at your costume idea and watched the video. The costume i think is looks very nice and i would for sure go with the boots with it. I think the makeup looks very good and also agree that i would do the lestat type eyes rather than the blood red. Hope you post pictures when you get it all done.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i agree with kprimm, i hope you and gd both post pics when you are done. i can't wait to see you guys done up


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

And this morning I realized that I sort of horned in here on Freak's thread....and now I'm embarrassed . 

Forgive me Freak, and thanks to all for your input!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I was so enjoying this thread, and then I watched that video... WHAT was she thinking with those teeth? I couldn't watch it after I saw them. SOOOO horrible. SOOOO Funny. my gf did her makeup better than that for halloween last year, and she was just the Evil Queen of Hearts....









This was her "day" look. She added Glitter for her evening look at the actual party we threw.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

your girlfriend did excellant on her makeup manda. i still think the makeup in the video is very nice also. a good starting point for applying the makeup.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I really like the costume Hooch it looks great!! Please feel free to also post questions on this thread I have no problem with it.

I think those teeth in the video ruined it though. good lord!! haha
Got my boots in today if I could only find that stupid camera. And yes they are 7 inch platforms. Pics soon...when I find the camera.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Yep, the teeth really ruined the effect, didn't they?  But I still like the basic idea of the reddened area around the eye instead of the traditional grey/black. Kind of like your brown shading, Freak. And I think the red glitter eyelids just *ROCK.*

Mandathewitch, your friend's makeup was gorgeous, very well done. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

agreed. The tutorial is really good and I dig the red. I'm gunna ad some subtle shades of red this year my self to bring out the red in my eyes.  Like you said I'm not into the grey and black look for a vampire. I think thats more along the lines of a zombie or ghost.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Hooch thanks for sharing that video. I'm doing the vampire thing too. Here are the shoes I'm 99% sure I'll be ordering soon.










GD can't wait to see the shoes, make sure you put them on and take a pic for us so we can see them on you.*


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm so excited, today I found red eyeshadow and eyeliner at Hot Topic!!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MHooch said:


> I'm so excited, today I found red eyeshadow and eyeliner at Hot Topic!!


You can find anything at hottopic! lol


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

MM: That makeup would be_* KILLER *_on you!! 

Freak: You're right...I even bought a Springsteen t-shirt while I was there!

How do you guys think these shoes would look with the outfit I've planned?

2 3/4" Goth High Heel, Goblin-02 - $37.99 - At DimOutShoes.com

And I talked with my hairdresser the other day about dying my hair black with red streaks. Wigs are hot. We'll see.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think the shoes would look awesome. the touch of red in them would really pull it off with the red in the jacket. not a bad price for the shoes either. i also agree about wigs being to warm, they're also uncomfortable. your hair black with red streaks would look real good.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Like all three jackets... 3rd is best. They all have a great style.
Spikey hair with a little victorian poof ! HEHE make sense ?
This costume is gonna be great.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*We're gonna have a bunch of good lookin vampires this year...I think we'll have to make an album of all of us.*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *We're gonna have a bunch of good lookin vampires this year...I think we'll have to make an album of all of us.*


Vampire Family photo album!!! Good Idea!!

Also like the shoes hooch. Not a bad price either!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

GDfreak said:


> Vampire Family photo album!!! Good Idea!!


Oh my goodness, wouldn't *that* be a hoot!!!


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

GD and Hooch you guys are gonna like FABULOUS!! Can't wait to see pictures...


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

POsted this on another thread but this picture has a shot of the boots that I got. Also got an umbella from ebay that I will take pictures of.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the boots are great. do post the umbrella.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

GDfreak said:


> POsted this on another thread but this picture has a shot of the boots that I got. Also got an umbella from ebay that I will take pictures of.


OMG, freak, YOU LOOK FABULOUS!!!! 

Love love love the boots. 

Looking gooood!!!!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks guys! will post umbrela pics tomorrow.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*It's past tomorrow, where's the umbrella? 

I found another cool makeup video by the girl who video Hooch posted. I really like this look.

YouTube - Super dramatic vampy look makeup tutorial*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hmm that it is. Well I tried to paint it red underneath. looked good. I went to move it and...it riped. all the way up. I guess the material dosent do good with wet.  So new idea to fix it is to use theatrical gaff tape and cover the whole top part. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

MM, that is a great makeup look. I love the black and red lips, and have already checked the website for Obsessive Compulsive makeup...it is not at all expensive. Thanks for the post!!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks like a good costume idea to me, but the 6" goth boots don't seem to fit to me with the rest of the costume itself


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

All of you lovely little vampires are going to look so great when Halloween rolls around! Admit it though - you'll be sneaking some of this clothing into your everyday wardrobe won't you?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Still waiting on that pic GD. Were you able to fix it?



MHooch said:



MM, that is a great makeup look. I love the black and red lips, and have already checked the website for Obsessive Compulsive makeup...it is not at all expensive. Thanks for the post!!

Click to expand...

Yeah, I am really liking this makeup. I think I'm for sure going to line my lips black and I was able to find a cheap good red lipstick so happy about that.

Well I knew I was going to be dying my hair darker in October to go with my costume. Well right now I've been sticking with Dark Brown....turns out dark brown makes my hair black almost, so I know what color I'll be dying it in October. People were telling me I should keep the color it is now and get some red highlights, but not too red and that wasn't a suggestion for Halloween LOL. People really know me I guess.*


----------



## shopcomparecostumes (Jul 7, 2009)

Isn't those boots hard to use? hehehe.. It seems like you will fall eventually as you use them. But I like the coat and the hair adds more style to the outfit. )


----------



## shopcomparecostumes (Jul 7, 2009)

*The Boots looks awesome. But aren't they hard to use? I hope the one wearing those won't fall or something Lolz.  
I like the coat aswell and the Hair adds more umphh factor to the get up.*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Actually I can run in the boots 

So I had a new idea of having WHITE hair instead of black. Thoughts??


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

or how about black hair with a white streak? 
is there some reason you want white? i'm one of those people it's hard to tell without seeing the total costume, and then seeing both hair colors on the costume.

hooch, did you ever finalize what hair you will be doing?

you guys are going to look great


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Maybe I sould just leave my hair alone, it's silver!!! I think that white would be awesome, I kind of had a vision of Billy Idol when I read that!!

No, hallo, I haven't decided whether I'm dyeing or wearing a wig, but I still want the black and red combo. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

TRied out hair extensions and it actually worked well. These were only about 8 inches or so but the ones I'll have for October will be alot longer. Had them in for about 3 days and they stayed fine. Some pics below. (not how it will be styled for October either)


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*I think of Spike when I think of the white hair...who was very much like Billy Idol.

I'm partial to the black hair. I think black with white streaks or vice verse would be cool. Again though I'd be partial to red streaks. But why not be different, either way you're going to look great.

I haven't ordered my boots yet, think I'm getting another tattoo this Friday so that'll dip into my funds. I do have my change jar should see what that has and use it for the boots. *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kallie at one time had a thread going on tattoos. you should revise it and add yours


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lose the bandanna, and i kind of like that look gd


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> lose the bandanna, and i kind of like that look gd


THa bandana was just for that ocasion wouldnt actually where on for Draven.
For those of you who don't know my Chararcters name is Draven Strigoi souns like DRAY-VIN STRI-GOY (Bonus points if you figure out the name reference).

Also a new costume change...actually alot. Originally I wanted black skinny jeans with pinstripes but now there a strange blood red/black color with rips and tears every where(there in the dryer right now so pics later )

And the top has changed too. No more jacket with a vest and shirt and a tie, now its this cool shirt that I found (the black one) 
Elegant Gothic Aristocrat Unisex Dual Coattail Blouse*4colors Instant Shipping 
Still has a tail which I like and I really like the lace up thing in the back. Also to go with it this ascot. I chose the white one because black would be to much black. But the white one will have blood all over it though. 
Elegant Gothic Aristocrat Jabot&Brooch*3colors Instant Shipping

so thers the vampire update for today.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks good! 
Oh, and when you're done with it feel free to send it my way. I can see both items ending up in my day-to-day wardrobe! 

Great job!


----------



## mud (Jul 30, 2009)

havnt been in a chat room for years and im assuming this is where i type for a reply yes or no


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

mud is my hero


----------



## mud (Jul 30, 2009)

im wondering if people on this site just like halloween or if there like me and live for it


----------



## mud (Jul 30, 2009)

how is mud your hero


----------



## mud (Jul 30, 2009)

im looking for someone to help me with my latest project


----------



## mud (Jul 30, 2009)

how is mud your hero


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dravin is a vampire from the 1600's, survived as a soilder only to be bitten, has many brides, children, and grandchildren. he is in his 400's.
liked the first costume and the change is good too. only kidding about the badanna gd.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> dravin is a vampire from the 1600's, survived as a soilder only to be bitten, has many brides, children, and grandchildren. he is in his 400's.
> liked the first costume and the change is good too. only kidding about the badanna gd.


Well actually I didn't know that part!! I was talking about Strigoi, it a type of romanian vampire or what Dracula is. But thanks for the info


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

New updates!!!

Finished the pants and the hat!!
The pants I had from a long time ago. They were black but had faded a bit so I wanted to see what happened if I dyed them blood red. They came out perfect. Than I just cut them up and roughed em' up with different files and sand paper.
Than went to home depot to buy some chains. I got a rusting kit from michales and rusted them up.

















The hat was made completly from scratch. I bought felt and made a mold for the top part from news paper and masking tape. Than wrapped it in felt and used starch and heat to harden it. I decided to just leave the paper inside of it. Than I made the barbed wire from crafting wire and also rusted it. Than I dripped the rust down the hat too.

















Also finished the necklace so more pics of that to come.

and a teaser pic


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gd WOW! YOU GUYS LOOK GREAT. I LOVE YOUR HAIR, and your costumes look great. you guys did so good right down to the shadowing of your eye makeup to your teeth. i don't think anyone could have done better. who did your hair? is your girls hair her own or did you do add ons. just a great job. really great!!!!!! the hat is really awesome, but if you wear it you will lose the hair effect. are you just going to carry it with you? as a prop like?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

***APPLAUSE APPLAUSE***

Again, you prove why you are my go-to-guy for all things vamp!!

The pants, the hat, the makeup...all are spectacular. Boots, too, just the PERFECT shape, size, etc.

I need to start makeup trials, and I still haven't gotten my contacts yet. 

Better get on the stick.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks for the comments guys!
hallorenescene- I did my own hair and leslie did hers and yes thats her hair just curled.
as for the hat I forgot to mension it's a tiny hat. the diameter is only about 4in and the hat is about 6in high. it will be pinned to my hair.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

GDFreak, have you tried attaching the hat yet? I have a tiny hat involved with my costume as well and I struggled with finding a good way to attach it for a while. What method are you using?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

My brother and his partner are Goths, he lives in Whitby in the UK and some of the clothes they all wear are fab..here's a link ... Whitby Goths ...with some pics of some of the Goths at a Goth weekend in Whitby...some great vampire costume idea's for anybody looking for this Halloween...love your finished look, it brilliant


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Holy $%&# That looks awesome GDFreak!!! You really did an amazing job. I have one question though. In the first pic where the pants are I see some type of lacey wedding dress looking thing hanging in the closet?? Wouldnt be willing to sell that now would you Looks like something I would love Anyway I think your costume is a great take on a Modern Day Vampire. all the detail you put in really makes the whole thing. Great job*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

HS- yes I have attached the hat and it stayed on really well. All it needs is some hairspray and bobby pins. Just hairspray a little where you want the hat to go so the pins have something to cling to. Than just attach the hat with booby pins on the base of that hat.

SM- glad you like it!! The wedding dresses are actually my friends. She has an account on here under Hallo_Kitty. She also made a post on them in the costume section so you can view them there.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*GD - looking good, love it. Did you paint some of the chains black? If so, I like the contrast with the rusted ones.

I also need your opinion, what do you think of these, the blood tips:
Blood Tipped Vampire Fangs in Accessories & Makeup Halloween Makeup Teeth & Blood*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

the chains are rusted. I got a rusting kit that quickly makes anything rust. I do have some black chains though.

My honest opinion about the fangs...I'm not a big fan. You also have to understand I'm a sucker for realism and those aren't just very real to me. If it was real blood the whole fang would be coverd and not the tip. But hey what ever floats your boat. It's up to you just my opinion.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Thanks GD. I totally agree with you now.

I posted what my costume could look like here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/77120-vampire-boots-2.html#post707230*


----------



## rskapnkrunch (Oct 8, 2008)

GD, could you tell me what you used/how you did your makeup? It's exactly how I want to look!!

and where did you get your finger armor? Online?

Awesome costume thus far!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

rskapnkrunch said:


> GD, could you tell me what you used/how you did your makeup? It's exactly how I want to look!!
> 
> and where did you get your finger armor? Online?
> 
> Awesome costume thus far!


Make-up is really simple to do once you practice. 
for foundation I use Manic Panic's Vamyre's Veil in the moon light shade which you can find here.
http://www.manicpanic.com/vr_pressed_powder.html
and a light dusting of white powder after that will make you even more pale. It just depends on how real you want to look.

Than the rest is just a light brown color. I use a blush brush and hallow out my eyes with it and cheeks. Than I get a small brush and get a darker brown for the eyelid and a little under the eye and blend it in. Also some subtle red underneath the eye is good too. As for my lips I like a natural dead look so i also put the Vampyre's Veil over them to create a blank color. Next I use a light blue on them fallowed by a light purple.

It's kinda hard to explain so maybe I'll make a tuttorial and post it on you tube.

My finger armor I got online. Three things for $25. I dont remember the website but if I can find it I'll post it for you.


----------



## rskapnkrunch (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the link, i'll definitely be purchasing that foundation soon.
Ha yeah a youtube video tutorial would be amazing since there are none on youtube for guys!

thanks for the help, gd


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

rskapnkrunch said:


> Thanks a lot for the link, i'll definitely be purchasing that foundation soon.
> Ha yeah a youtube video tutorial would be amazing since there are none on youtube for guys!
> 
> thanks for the help, gd


no problem. once i get the time I might make one.
will yet you all know


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey guys, go check out my post in genreral under vampire photoshoot


----------



## DorkQuixote (Aug 31, 2009)

Have you ever gone to a play and seen something that you'd love to wear for Halloween? One of the things that some don't realize is there are a lot of untapped resources during our favorite holiday... Go to your local theater and see if they keep their own costume library. I live in a small town with several theaters and they all keep their own costume libraries... They generally charge a small rental fee... It might also be good to note that it's wise to try and make friends with your costumer...


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

That a really good idea


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

New updates! Bought my contacts on friday! I can't wait till they come in!! 
Dracul Custom Contact Lenses | Sclera Contacts | Grimm Brothers Halloween Specialty Store |


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creepy and cool. love them


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Guess what came in today?! My contacts!! Pictures tomorrow I promis!! I can't wait till you guys see them!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

As I promissed, here are the contacts in all there glory. Enjoy!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

it looks pretty good, but my picture is so big i can only view parts at a time. a total effect would be nice


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Ooooo I love them!!!! How are they in? Do they bother you? Thought I would let you know I just ordered the boots with the skulls on them! Fangs possibly being purchased this weekend. May contact you for any tips about fitting them. Unless it's one of those things if you follow the instructions it'll be good.*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

sorry about that hallorenescene. try the picture at the bottem and let me know how that works.

MrsMyers, they are actually very comfortable. the vission is kinda poor with a slight blury red halo around the edges but after a while you forget you have them in. If you get scarecrow fangs they have very good directions on the back, I actually just got a new pair at hot topic so if you have one near you, you can find them there.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*


GDfreak said:



sorry about that hallorenescene. try the picture at the bottem and let me know how that works.

MrsMyers, they are actually very comfortable. the vission is kinda poor with a slight blury red halo around the edges but after a while you forget you have them in. If you get scarecrow fangs they have very good directions on the back, I actually just got a new pair at hot topic so if you have one near you, you can find them there.

Click to expand...

Wish I could do the contacts, but to get them in prescription costs way too much. Thanks! That's where I was going to go since it's about $5 cheaper than Spirit.*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *
> 
> Wish I could do the contacts, but to get them in prescription costs way too much. Thanks! That's where I was going to go since it's about $5 cheaper than Spirit.*


I recomend the small subtle fangs. They are cheaper, look more real, and they don't mess up your speech. I think thats all they carry any way.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I check in from time to time on this thread, and I get more excited about the prospect of seeing the final costume in all its glory, with all the elements put together. You know, you are quite good at building the suspense.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Zombie Machairodont said:


> I check in from time to time on this thread, and I get more excited about the prospect of seeing the final costume in all its glory, with all the elements put together. You know, you are quite good at building the suspense.


Well than you'll be happy to know there is only about 2 more weeks till everything is complete. I can't belive it myself how it's come together and how fast time flew by.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Excellent! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*


GDfreak said:



I recomend the small subtle fangs. They are cheaper, look more real, and they don't mess up your speech. I think thats all they carry any way.

Click to expand...

Thanks GD! I will always trust you with any vampire question (if I didn't already). Got the small fangs. Molded them and am still wearing them now. My only concern now will be hopefully I won't get lipstick all over them on Halloween. Talking is not bad at all, I can see getting used to them.*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *
> 
> Thanks GD! I will always trust you with any vampire question (if I didn't already). Got the small fangs. Molded them and am still wearing them now. My only concern now will be hopefully I won't get lipstick all over them on Halloween. Talking is not bad at all, I can see getting used to them.*


The only problem I ever had was blood stain. They can discolor though. Coffe, tea, soda, or basicly any colored liquid can slow discolor them. I recomend you take them out when drinking anything but water. But IF you don't mind getting another pair ( if you want to have them in the future) than go for it. I usually get a new pair every year any way.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*I'll probably drink from a straw if I drink with them in at all. I'm more worried about my lipstick. I was curious if putting a coat of clear base coat nail polish over the fangs would prevent staining...I may have to test that on the back of a fang.

They fit really well. Of course I had to trim some of the mold and part of it separated. It still fits and isn't lose, but going to get some super glue just in case. I know not to put it in my mouth.

*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *I'll probably drink from a straw if I drink with them in at all. I'm more worried about my lipstick. I was curious if putting a coat of clear base coat nail polish over the fangs would prevent staining...I may have to test that on the back of a fang.
> 
> They fit really well. Of course I had to trim some of the mold and part of it separated. It still fits and isn't lose, but going to get some super glue just in case. I know not to put it in my mouth.
> 
> *


Maybe get one of those non smaering lip sticks? The girl who was my vampire girl last year had black lip stick and never really had a problem with it. I wouldn't be too concerned. Lip stick is also easier to whipe off unlike other things like coffe and colored sodas.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I can tell you for sure that beer does _not_ stain Scarecrow fangs.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome costume choice!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MHooch said:


> I can tell you for sure that beer does _not_ stain Scarecrow fangs.


Good to know Hooch. 

The costume is pretty much done. All thats left is the hair so I will post up pictures next weekend with everything finally completed!! Since next weekend is the first weekend of fright fest! yay! Might be able to get them up next week by friday maybe since we have some full out dress rehearslas with make-up and blood. Also My charcter has a myspace so if you have a myspace please click the link bellow and add him! He needs as many friends as he can get. If you don't than still take a look at the profile and tell me what you think. you can read his whole greusom storry there too.

MySpace - Draven Strigoi - 99 - Male - San Antonio, TX Six Flags, Texas - myspace.com/draven_strigoi


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*GD you should also start a Facebook fan page.

Hooch, good to know about the beer. Was going to play it safe and just drink vodka, but good to know I can drink beer too. Will have the vodka first though, coat the stomach 

I can't stop putting in the fangs whenever I just see them sitting there, they're so much fun!

*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *GD you should also start a Facebook fan page.
> 
> Hooch, good to know about the beer. Was going to play it safe and just drink vodka, but good to know I can drink beer too. Will have the vodka first though, coat the stomach
> 
> ...


He might get one soon. I've just been so busy with rehersals for fright fest and keeping up that myspace page too.

I saw you said your drinking vodka. Thought you might be intersted in this. Not a bad price too.
TI Beverage Group, Ltd. :: Vampyre Vodka :: Vampyre Vodka

I've never had it but might order a bottle for this years party. There wine has always been really good though. One of my favorites.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *GD you should also start a Facebook fan page.
> 
> Hooch, good to know about the beer. Was going to play it safe and just drink vodka, but good to know I can drink beer too. Will have the vodka first though, coat the stomach
> 
> ...


LOL!! I would wear mine every day if I could! Couldn't you just see my patients in the ED?? I come in the room, big smile.....


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey guys just an update if you dont know already. I just posted some other photos from the first vampire pgotoshoot in the general section under vampire photoshoot.
Also first weekend of fright fest went really well and I should have some pictures up this weekend of the COMPLETED costume! Thats right! It's finalyy done!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

So the tailor called Friday and the alterations on my skirt are done, I can pick it up Monday, so excited.

AND:  please pay no attention to the lack of makeup, but I just had to show off my new contacts:










They feel great even though I have never worns contacts before.
Thanks for the link to GDfreak, who is the MASTER of all things vamp.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hooch, those are awesome. people will be freaking out. lol


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

GD Freak ~ very very original and outstanding !!! You'll win a lot of prizes this Halloween. My group were victorian vampires last year... one of the guys went more rockstar ....here's their pics to share










So cool all the costumes on here and ideas!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moon, whoever the guy is in the black reminds me of that show Buffy the Vampire Killer. the vampire who just won't die. cool costumes, love the victorian look


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Sooooooooooo sorry I've been absent for such along time! I've been so busy with everything and work takes up so much time. Fright fest has gone more than great! People are thankfully freaked out by me and there are just so many storrys I could tell. THe guests and everyone loves the finished product so I hope you guys are excited to see the final product!! There are so many pictures though and they'll take forever to post so you can take a look at them on the link below. It's the myspace that I created for the character. And don't worry you dont have to create an account or anything to view them. just click the main picture or view photos and it should take you the the pics. Also the album labled "park photos" is where you'll find pictures of the finished costume. Some of the photos aren't that great thought. Also under my photos there are some photos that know one has seen yet. I'll take some more up close pictures of the make up this weekend. Also there is a video on youtube but it has temporarly been taken down to be edited and should be back up soon! Enjoy! 
MySpace - Draven Strigoi - 100 - Male - San Antonio, Six Flags, Texas - myspace.com/draven_strigoi

BTW Hooch Love the conatcs!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

love your photos.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> love your photos.


THank you!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

heres a few of my favorite pictures these were a diffrent photo shoot before the costume was completed and before the hair extensions (picture heavy)


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

And some of the finished product that have been taken by guests at the park. Not the best quality


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Fancy Dress (May 5, 2011)

I think the look will be a stand out. Can't wait to see your pics. Fantastic pictures above, especially the ones with the umbrella with the trees. WOW.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gd, those are outstanding photos. your costume must of took a lot of thought and construction. nice poses.
neka, looks like you put a lot of blood and sweat into yours.


----------

